

Django Offline Docs - senko
http://sramana.in/dod/

======
sramana9
Thanks everyone. I created this page long back, but later ReadtheDocs.org
started offering PDF downloads of docs, making it redundant. Django is
available at <http://media.readthedocs.org/pdf/django/latest/django.pdf>

~~~
jacobian
Also see <http://readthedocs.org/projects/django/> for a couple of other
formats: ePub and manpage (that's a _long_ manpage...)

------
r4vik
If you want the django docs locally just fire up a terminal cd to the docs/
directory of your django installation then run python -m SimpleHttpServer 8880
and then visit <http://localhost:8880>

------
mace
I've always used (Sphinx and other deps required):

    
    
      git clone git://github.com/django/django && cd django/docs && make html
    

The Python docs can similarly be built for offline reading.

~~~
tvon
There are also some other sphinx templates that look a bit better than what
Django ships with, IMO.

------
albertsun
This is great. I was just thinking about how much more productive I am while
without internet (like at a cafe without wifi), except that I can't refer to
documentation easily.

------
voyvf
Nice! I do remember having to install a crapload of packages in order to
generate PDF docs, though if one uses a lot of software with Sphinx docs, it's
more than worth it, IMHO.

------
insraq
Wow! Good job. I think Django should make this official. I like reading PDF
but I believe ePub seems better for portable reading devices.

~~~
masklinn
> I think Django should make this official.

Django uses Sphinx for its documentation system, you can just build the doc
from the source tree, in whatever format you prefer.

~~~
insraq
It's true. But building from source might be a pain for some people,
especially newbies like me.

~~~
awj
If Django makes too many things official, _installing_ it will become a pain
for some people, especially newbies.

They have to walk a careful line in that regard, and I think they made the
right call on offline docs.

~~~
ludwigvan
I don't get it, what does providing a pdf or zipped html files have to do with
installing?

Flask does this[0], and so does ReadTheDocs.

It isn't clear to me what is stopping Django from providing precompiled docs,
bandwidth costs?

[0] <http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/>

~~~
awj
You know, I'm not sure what I was thinking when I wrote that. There's no real
great reason to avoid doing it other than download size, and I doubt that's a
huge issue. Right now I think they're just doing releases as a .tar.gz archive
of the checkout files. That'd mean an extra "build" step at release time, but
that's probably trivial to automate.

That said, the source text files for the documentation _are_ included, and
whatever markup format they use (reStructuredText?) is relatively legible.
HTML docs would be better, though.

------
mnazim
Django Docs are already available offline (for those who look)

------
phatbyte
Very nice job, this will be very helpful . Congrats.

------
dits59
As u said, when there is less connectivity it really makes sense.

